# What the best inline muzzle loader of today ?



## coolbreezeroho (Feb 6, 2020)

I have a couple of inlines and thinking of getting another one. Whats everyone's thoughts on the best shooting and easiest to maintain ?


----------



## BarnesAddict (Feb 6, 2020)

Best shooting or easiest to maintain?   That's all in the eye of the owner.
Maybe suggesting what your overall expectations are will help.
Tip up?  Bolt?   Long range?   Target/competition?


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 6, 2020)

Might buy an Encore or that one that’s a step up from that.
Ruger??? @shdw633 
He got one


----------



## BuckskinBP (Feb 6, 2020)

the one you leave on the rack as you reach for the traditional sidelock 

I would first figure out the rules/regs and then go from there. TC has really much taken themselves out of the muzzleloader business, CVA has easily roared to the #1 position. Just have  to figure out what will fit your needs best and go from there.


----------



## BarnesAddict (Feb 6, 2020)

lampern said:


> Might look at that new nitrofire gun or whatever they call it


The ATF doesn't consider the Nitrofire a muzzlelaoder.  Plus you need a 4473 to purchase one.
It is extremely expensive to shoot and if the firesticks stop being made, you have a junk rifle.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Feb 6, 2020)

The best shooting in lines today will cost you what a high end custom rifle does. Nothing traditional about them but they do load from the muzzle.


----------



## BarnesAddict (Feb 6, 2020)

Seems like where ever one goes and there's a discussion  specifically about modern inline rifles, such as the title of this post, its inevitable that a traditional rifle has to be brought into the conversation.
It should clearly appear that the OP is asking about an inline muzzleloader  SMH


----------



## shdw633 (Feb 6, 2020)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Might buy an Encore or that one that’s a step up from that.
> Ruger??? @shdw633
> He got one



I have a Remington 700 UML.  I agree with BarnesAddict on his statement that you really have to know what you want to accomplish with the ML before determining which one is going to be best to get the job done.  I have 4 ML's myself and each one was gotten for a specific purpose.  When I hunt in the Midwest I love the 700; however when I hunt Georgia I almost always use my Omega 45.  I need the distance in the Midwest, not so much in Georgia where I hunt.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 6, 2020)

Remington 700 UML 
Yes that one.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 6, 2020)

BarnesAddict said:


> Seems like where ever one goes and there's a discussion  specifically about modern inline rifles, such as the title of this post, its inevitable that a traditional rifle has to be brought into the conversation.
> It should clearly appear that the OP is asking about an inline muzzleloader  SMH


Amen and everytime.
Thats why I quit giving crossbows the.
If I’m gonna carry a traditional ML I might as well tote the compound so the traditional bow hunters canme.
Heck I killed a duck with a rock and dropped it so whats primitive now anyway.


----------



## BarnesAddict (Feb 6, 2020)

lampern said:


> Who said anything about the ATF?


Well, like the title of the post indicates, the OP is looking for information about inline muzzleloaders.  The Nitrofire is not considered a muzzleloader.


----------



## BarnesAddict (Feb 6, 2020)

lampern said:


> It is a muzzleloader.
> 
> The bullet loads from the muzzle.


Sorry, but its not a muzzleloader and isn't considered one by the ATF.   Its more of a breech loader and most all states will not allow it in their dedicated muzzleloader seasons.  The propellant is also nitro based, not BH209 and therefore smokeless.   Its a mistake.


----------



## BarnesAddict (Feb 6, 2020)

lampern said:


> Disagree.
> 
> Georgia does not define what a muzzleloading rifle is and this should be legal in Georgia because the bullet loads from the muzzle.
> 
> ...



Because it loads the projectile from the muzzle, and the fiddlestick from the breech, the ATF does not consider it a muzzleloader.  It also must be sold using a 4473.
Yes, there are other muzzleloaders that require a 4473, but all load both propellant and bullet from the muzzle and are considered a muzzleloader by the ATF.

Before ANYONE purchases the rifle, in any state, get a CLEAR understanding from your state's law enforcement wildlife/dnr.  *In writing.*   Make sure that your DNR understands what propellant is actually within that fiddlestick.

This thing has been discussed all over the internet and if you look hard enough, you'll find the ATF ruling or statement on it.   While you're searching, check for the MSDS sheet for the propellant.  When you find that, please post the direct link.

This outfit is likely destined to go the exact way of the CVA Electra and Maxim.  Lehigh is also trying to get a similar rifle approved by the ATF, which will end up being a bust also.
You're right about technology changing, but most of these companies haven't learned a single thing.
Although I've never liked BPI/CVA (not the original CVA)  At least CVA is trying to step up its game with the new fast twist 45cal rifles.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 6, 2020)

lampern said:


> Disagree.
> 
> Georgia does not define what a muzzleloading rifle is and this should be legal in Georgia because the bullet loads from the muzzle.
> 
> ...




The man asked about a modern inline muzzleloader. Let`s respect his wishes and not go into your confusing things. Let the people that know about these things help him out.

This is not a suggestion.


----------



## jbogg (Feb 6, 2020)

I like my CVA.  Very accurate shooting Barnes T-EZ, and easy to clean.


----------



## antharper (Feb 7, 2020)

I also have a cva any really like it


----------



## coolbreezeroho (Feb 7, 2020)

Thanks Gentlemen


----------



## BarnesAddict (Feb 7, 2020)

coolbreezeroho said:


> Thanks Gentlemen



I'd really take a close look at the 2020 models from CVA.   BPI/CVA has made huge steps making fast twist 45cal rifles that are very accurate for production rifles.   The Paramount has proven itself well in the field this past fall.  For 2020 they are offering a lighter version of the Paramount, plus other models also in 45cal.
Powerbelt, also a BPI owned company, has stepped up with the ELR bullet, which is not only accurate at long ranges, but also functions.   Big step.

Although the Paramount is rated for much heavier charges for long range hunting, it also shoots lighter than maximum charges accurately.  Yes, its more expensive than some of the other products, but IMO it lives up to the price.

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Buckman18 (Feb 7, 2020)

Not to confuse matters further, but I have a TC Encore, and I really like it. I also have a 300 win mag barrel for it. Ive enjoyed the combo a lot over the years!


----------



## density1 (Feb 7, 2020)

For all around use, I like the CVA Mountain rifle (ML). Light, easy to carry, and accurate. Also easy to clean.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Feb 9, 2020)

Buckman18 said:


> Not to confuse matters further, but I have a TC Encore, and I really like it. I also have a 300 win mag barrel for it. Ive enjoyed the combo a lot over the years!



The Encore is very nice.  At a given barrel length, the gun is shorter and lighter than bolt-type designs.  The trigger is also adjustable, and the ones I've used are very accurate.  I like the simple design of break actions, and TC put lots of quality into this one.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 9, 2020)

LittleDrummerBoy said:


> The Encore is very nice.  At a given barrel length, the gun is shorter and lighter than bolt-type designs.  The trigger is also adjustable, and the ones I've used are very accurate.  I like the simple design of break actions, and TC put lots of quality into this one.


I snatched mine off Craigslist.
Funny I typed encore and it plopped in my hands. Love it and shot an eight point two days later.


----------



## Jack Flynn (Feb 18, 2020)

Jump on out there and get you a superb muzzleloader. I'd recommend going to White Muzzleloading site and get in touch with Doc White. Get a Super 91 or a Whitetail ML. Buy your slip fit bullets from no excuses and experience what a superbly made action/muzzleloading inline gun is like. Accurate as you are all day long. And the slip fit bullets fall down the barrel, literally.


----------



## flconch53 (Feb 19, 2020)

Then pretend you are shooting a muzzleloader


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Mar 29, 2020)

I've heard good things about Knight rifles. I understand they're made here in America. For me that's a good thing. (As an aside, with all the turmoil with the COVID-19, I just can't bring myself to buy anything Chinese.)

Buddy of mine at my club near Swainsboro has a Knight disc extreme with the thumb hole stock and it is a fine rifle.


----------



## coolbreezeroho (Mar 30, 2020)

Thanks Gentlemen...


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 4, 2020)

BarnesAddict said:


> I'd really take a close look at the 2020 models from CVA.   BPI/CVA has made huge steps making fast twist 45cal rifles that are very accurate for production rifles.   The Paramount has proven itself well in the field this past fall.  For 2020 they are offering a lighter version of the Paramount, plus other models also in 45cal.
> Powerbelt, also a BPI owned company, has stepped up with the ELR bullet, which is not only accurate at long ranges, but also functions.   Big step.
> 
> Although the Paramount is rated for much heavier charges for long range hunting, it also shoots lighter than maximum charges accurately.  Yes, its more expensive than some of the other products, but IMO it lives up to the price.
> ...



I’m looking forward to getting the Paramount Pro. It will probably be delayed due to all the messing going on now though.


----------



## BarnesAddict (Apr 5, 2020)

01Foreman400 said:


> I’m looking forward to getting the Paramount Pro. It will probably be delayed due to all the messing going on now though.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 5, 2020)

BarnesAddict said:


> View attachment 1010870


That does hurt my feelings a little bit but it’s necessary.  As long as I can get my hands on one by mid July I’ll be fine.


----------



## tgc (Apr 5, 2020)

Our season only lasts 10 days (sc) . Don’t see going nuts on expensive muzzleloader. Mine is <$200 and I’m very satisfied with my traditions. Check out pawn shops this time of year. Seen some good buys recently. Good luck to ya.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 5, 2020)

tgc said:


> Our season only lasts 10 days (sc) . Don’t see going nuts on expensive muzzleloader. Mine is <$200 and I’m very satisfied with my traditions. Check out pawn shops this time of year. Seen some good buys recently. Good luck to ya.



Can you not hunt with it once rifle season is in?  

Ours is only 7 days but I’ll be off that whole week and I’ll use mine in rifle season as well.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 6, 2020)

The Encore is accurate, well built and a dream to clean.  I have had mine for 15 years and have never had a need for a different one.  A little trigger work and a change to BH209 about 4 years after I started with it was a serious game changer too.

PLUS during turk season I swap barrels


----------



## shdw633 (Apr 6, 2020)

01Foreman400 said:


> Can you not hunt with it once rifle season is in?
> 
> Ours is only 7 days but I’ll be off that whole week and I’ll use mine in rifle season as well.



Not only that but many states, like Illinois private land, allow muzzleloaders during their shotgun season which that gun you are looking at will blow any shotgun away as far as distance and accuracy.


----------



## tgc (Apr 9, 2020)

01Foreman400 said:


> Can you not hunt with it once rifle season is in?
> 
> Ours is only 7 days but I’ll be off that whole week and I’ll use mine in rifle season as well.


Yea you can hunt with the muzzleloader all season if you like. That’s a very noble pursuit.


----------



## NoOne (Apr 10, 2020)

The CVA Nitride Stainless ML is an excellent shooter, no rust, easy to clean and maintain. Clean it like a regular gun.


----------



## LTFDretired (Jul 24, 2020)

I got a Remington 700ML when they first came out as it matched my do-go deer rifle Remington 700SS

It was ok but eventually I went to CVA


----------

